# Yesterdays swarm



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)




----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

was this a clipped queen HM?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

NO I shook them out of a bush, they were suposed to land on top of the nuc box


----------



## afss (Mar 19, 2009)

LOL, you have aim like I do


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

nice swarm,the tear dropped or heart shaped ,leaves at right is that tallow bush? also called pop corn tree, makes a little bitty nut like cotton .


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Lilac


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I carry an old bed sheet with me and put it on the ground, set the hive body on top of that and then shake the bees into the hive. If you completely miss the hive they will fall on the sheet and have a easier time marching in. 
This way they don't get lost in the grass and leaves. 


G3


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

G3, I could have used that sheet 4 days ago...where were ya! 
Guess I will know for next time.

Craig


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I just cut down a bee tree and had to remove it from the site. That old sheet came in handy again, just wrapped the tree up added some duct tape and off we went. 

http://www.beekeepingforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=750&view=unread#unread

you can see it here since i can't figure out how to post pics here.

G3


----------

